# Level 5 Smooth Wall + Priming



## fred s (Oct 28, 2010)

The contractor I hired to do a Level 5 Smooth Wall finish in a new construction custom home insisted that priming the walls was a necessary step after putty coating them. He did not tint the primer and sprayed the white (flat) primer on using his Graco.

I've since learned that using a primer to highlight the imperfections is indeed industry practice but the primer needs to be tinted. Since he didn't tint the primer, it did not do what he said it would do, i.e. highlight the imperfections so that he could see what areas needed to be touched up.

Does anyone agree or disagree with that statement?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

it doesn't make any difference as long as you got an acceptable finish.


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 18, 2010)

fred s said:


> I've since learned that using a primer to highlight the imperfections is indeed industry practice but the primer needs to be tinted. Since he didn't tint the primer, it did not do what he said it would do, i.e. highlight the imperfections so that he could see what areas needed to be touched up.
> 
> Does anyone agree or disagree with that statement?


 I dont think "tinting the primer" "highlights the imperfections so you can see what areas need to be touched up". I think a SPOTLIGHT "highligts the imperfections so you can see what areas need to be touched up". Level 5 around here (Phoenix) involves 2 guys (1 mudding, 1 holding the light)using a spotlight to make any imperfections visible. The guy doing the touch-ups will use yellow tinted mud so that they can see the areas to sand after the mud dries with out reviewing the enitire wall again. It is a slow tedious process.

After the wall is done, then its time for primer. But as far as i know the primer doesnt reveal the imperfections the spotlight does, hopefully before the primer gets sprayed on :laughing:. Bottom line tho, if it looks good, its probably good :wink:


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree, I've only heard of tinting the knock-down texture and sometimes the primer paint: “Drywall primer Applied as a first coat to the entire prepared
gypsum board surface with brush, roller, or spray, prior to decoration.
Where final appearance is critical, the application of high quality high
solids, drywall primer will minimize most decorating problems.

For finish paints A good quality, white, latex drywall primer formulated with higher
binder solids, applied undiluted, is typically specified for new gypsum
board surfaces prior to the application of texture materials and gloss,
semi-gloss, and flat latex wall paints.

An alkali and moisture-resistant primer and a tinted enamel
undercoat may be required under enamel paints. Consult with the
finish paint manufacturer for specific recommendations.” From: http://gypsum.org/pdf/GA-214-07.pdf


Gary


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I've heard of and seen tinted mud and primers used but whether they are or not is irrelevant. As long as the wall meets an industry standard level 5 finish, how they get there is irrelevant.



they should have used blue board and plaster anyway. You finish the plaster, the wall is done if you want it to be. Since a plasterers work is to apply a flat smooth finish with no additional work needed, all this talk of tinting and sanding would be meaningless.


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

I will have to agree with nap. Level 5 done right is the best $$$ can buy for a smooth finish. Here is a link of (((one way))) to achieve a level 5 finish

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZ4pxtkcmNU&feature=related


To the OP, Wait until your contractor is done. Then make a decision as to whether it meets up to your expectations.


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 18, 2010)

And here's another one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KykRQnCS7nA&feature=related


----------



## fred s (Oct 28, 2010)

*Level 5 - Prep Coat*

I'm interested in knowing your opinions as to the necessity or importance of doing a prep coat (such as Hamilton's Prep Coat Plus) prior to doing the putty coat. The best outfit I know of here in Las Vegas does a Prep Coat as part of their procedure on all Level 5 jobs.

Thanks~


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

that's good for them. 

this is what hamilton says about their product:



> Prep Coat Plus
> 18.0 Liter/4.76 Gallon
> 
> Prep Coat Plus is a ready-mix base coat for drywall that, when applied over a properly finished drywall installation, provides a surface uniform in texture and ready for decoration. Prep Coat Plus is recommended in lieu of a thin skim coat of joint compound. It can be applied by airless spray or roller application, and is also sandable.


just like with your other thread, 
http://www.diychatroom.com/f101/level-5-smooth-wall-priming-85133/
does it really matter how the people you hire get to the end result as long as that end result is within industry standards and fulfills any applicable warranty?


You questions are a bit cryptic, like you are trying to figure out what you should do when you do this type of work for a business. They surely are not questions the typical DIY'er.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree, your questions might be better answered on a professional forum like drywalltalk.com.....


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

_2 threads on same issue merged_


----------

